# crystal red shrimp and



## Trey Lanier (20 May 2015)

just wanted to hear what everyone keep their crystal red shrimp tan parameters at? I plan on getting some but am worried my tank water is to hot for them. Here is my parameters
tds-160ppm
ph- 7.0
kh-0-1
gh- 5
my tap water comes out at around 78* F during the summer and my tank water stays at 77* F to 75* F. I plan to keep the house at 76 degrees F to 75 F if i end up getting them ], but my only problem im scared with is my tap water temps =/
Thanks for any help =)


----------



## Lindy (21 May 2015)

Trey Lanier said:


> , but my only problem im scared with is my tap water temps =


Allow your tap water to sit over night to cool? The stats look great for crs apart from ph which is a bit high.


----------



## Nick_V (21 May 2015)

I keep my crystals at 20°C and a ph of 6-6,5


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 May 2015)

I have mine in rain water.
Nothing added in the water and breading like crazy

Tem 18 to 20°c
Ph 6.8 - 7
Gh 5
Kh 2


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 May 2015)

I find that if the temp is over 20°c my shrimp don't bread. So maybe your tap water is ok but they do better in low temp.

Like lindy said just leave it out to cool


----------



## Trey Lanier (21 May 2015)

How do you put the water into the tank once it has cooled to room temp? Like what pump should I get and what not? It's a 60gallon tank so, 5gallon buckets isn't going to cut it since it would be a back breaker to bring the buckets all the way from my back room to the living room. Do I need an air stone in the bucket? =] sorry for all the questions, just trying to plan accordingly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 May 2015)

For my big fish tank I use brewers 25l containers which I fill with the hose, treat with dechlorinator, bring to desired ph and then leave to sit overnight. I just give it a big stir now and again. I then use a pump to get the water from the containers into the tank. My shrimp water is rain water which I put in a brewers bucket, bring to desired tds and sit overnight to bring to desired temp. I have a jet uplift tube in the shrimp bucket to circulate the water and make sure all the remineraliser is mixed up. I used to put water into tank using an airline to syphon but now I just pump it in and have suffered no ill effects as water is perfectly matched.


----------



## Trey Lanier (23 May 2015)

Tank just got planted. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trey Lanier (28 May 2015)

so i just wanted to update everyone on what my water parameters went to with the aqua soil and what not
ph-6-6.5
tds- 168 with EI ferts
KH-2 
GH- 8
water temp- 25* C but going to try and get it to 23* C(roughly want it at 74* F) once the shrimp arrive(try to keep the bills down as long as possible lol)


----------

